

Startup Time vs. Corporate Time And How To Manage Both - tzvigoodman
http://www.forbes.com/sites/harrisgoodman/2013/05/02/startup-time-vs-corporate-time-how-to-manage-both/
An EdTech adventure into working with the big boys.
======
count
"Sometimes the legal side can impact the business side of a deal."

Understatement of the year.

